# 16x9 HDTV Owners - Suggestion for Viewing SD channels



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

For you 16x9 HDTV owners (like I am), here's a suggestion for viewing SD satellite channels through the 921.

In the display properties, set the output to 480p and the tv setting to 4x3#1. Make sure the 921 aspect ratio is set to Normal. Then, adjust your television zoom mode to its non-linear partial zoom mode (on my sony it's called Wide Zoom). 

To my eyes, this provides by far the best picture for SD satellite channels (while filling the 16x9 screen). This is the way that I watch the SD channels.


----------



## FaxMan (Oct 14, 2003)

I'm a recent HD wannabe...

I just got a 60 inch Hitachi v500 and have been pretty disappointed in the PQ via my 508 while waiting to make the rest of the jump to HD via a 921.

Your review has been priceless and your comments regarding PQ via the 921 are VERY encouraging. Unfortunately, I'm pretty far back in line for one.

As a clarification to you post, which output are you sending the 480p signal through? (Component, DVI)

What model/size of Sony HDTV are you sending it to?

Green with envy, 

John


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm connected via component to my 51" sony hdtv - no dvi connection available, otherwise I'd go that route.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> For you 16x9 HDTV owners (like I am), here's a suggestion for viewing SD satellite channels through the 921.
> 
> In the display properties, set the output to 480p and the tv setting to 4x3#1. Make sure the 921 aspect ratio is set to Normal. Then, adjust your television zoom mode to its non-linear partial zoom mode (on my sony it's called Wide Zoom).
> 
> To my eyes, this provides by far the best picture for SD satellite channels (while filling the 16x9 screen). This is the way that I watch the SD channels.


I have a Sony as well & have been quite pleased with its WideZoom aspect.
What are your HD settings?? Do you change back to 16*9??


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yes, for HD material, I switch the 921 back to 1080i mode in 16x9.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Yes, for HD material, I switch the 921 back to 1080i mode in 16x9.


thanks.
To double check, it does not matter what mode the 921 is in when RECORDING? Only for playback? Right?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Correct, it only matters on playback (whether "live" or prerecorded).


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

How is your 921 connected to your TV? Do you use component and S-VHS? What does selecting the 4x3 vs. 16x9 do? Is this the same as the 6000 model options? I currently have a 6000 and only use the component output to my 1080i set, but have heard that the SD conversion from the 6000 is not that great. Thinking of adding a S-VHS connection. I also have pre-ordered a 921 to replace the 6000. Thanks. SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm connected via component video to my television. The options are not the same as the 6000, because the 6000 doesn't offer 480p output. If I leave the 921 on 16x9, the aspect ratios are a little screwy when I try to control them with my television, but if I set the 921 to 4x3#1, my sony thinks it's a standard 4x3 image in 480p and the tv zoom modes work as expected.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Guess I'll find out when my 921 ever arrives, but.... how does the 921 switch from 1080i or 720p (for normal HD signals) and 480p? Does it only convert SD signals to 480p while passing through 1080i/720p signals? Assume it will convert 720p to 1080i (ie ESPN HD) if required by the display? By the way, thanks for the great review. We all recognize the effort! SJ


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

SJ - you've missed some of my other posts on this. The 921 will convert any resolution signal to whatever output display option you have selected. If you have 1080i selected, the signal that is output from the 921 will be 1080i whether the source is 480i, 720p or 1080i. Same with 720p or 480p. You have to set that in the display options.


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Mark, any chance of posting a picture of this?


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

I mean a photo of the orginal thread
For you 16x9 HDTV owners (like I am), h.ere's a suggestion for viewing SD satellite channels through the 921.

In the display properties, set the output to 480p and the tv setting to 4x3#1. Make sure the 921 aspect ratio is set to Normal. Then, adjust your television zoom mode to its non-linear partial zoom mode (on my sony it's called Wide Zoom). 

To my eyes, this provides by far the best picture for SD satellite channels (while filling the 16x9 screen). This is the way that I watch the SD channels


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I have no way of capturing a component video image, and I could take a digital photo of the output, but it wouldn't look anything like what is actually seen, so I don't think it'd do much good.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I took a few shots of the aspect ratios. In the pictures you can see how bad they really are.

http://www.satelliteguys.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5153


----------



## Throwbot (Dec 24, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I took a few shots of the aspect ratios. In the pictures you can see how bad they really are.
> 
> http://www.satelliteguys.us/forum/viewtopic.php?t=5153


Thanks for the photos, and I read the thread, must admit I'm still not sure how I am going to feel when I finally get my 921 in regards to the aspect ratio, one thing Scott what mode do you watch SD in?
Regards
Stuart 
PS I plan on getting either a Sony HDTV (Sony KV-34XBR910) which is a 32"16:9 widescreen CRT. Or a Panny (TH-37PA20U/P) which is a plasma 37" 16:9. If anyone reading this thread has an opinion either way on these two choices, please let me know.


----------



## tahoerob (Mar 22, 2003)

Throwbot said:


> Thanks for the photos, and I read the thread, must admit I'm still not sure how I am going to feel when I finally get my 921 in regards to the aspect ratio, one thing Scott what mode do you watch SD in?
> Regards
> Stuart
> PS I plan on getting either a Sony HDTV (Sony KV-34XBR910) which is a 32"16:9 widescreen CRT. Or a Panny (TH-37PA20U/P) which is a plasma 37" 16:9. If anyone reading this thread has an opinion either way on these two choices, please let me know.


I played around with my 921 with regard to aspect ratios & output mode. Here is my take:

First of all I have a Sony 50in LCD RPTV. This technology automatically progressive scans any input.

I tried viewing SD content in 480p, 720p, 1080i with 16*9 settings. I found no real major difference. Thus, I am keeping it set to 1080i for less changes to HD input & let my TV do its own scale\covert to 768 native res.

I decided that I do not mind side black bars, especially since I do not have burn in issues.

As to aspect. They are mostly not helpful for side boxed 4*3 SD content.
HOWEVER, I discovered that the Zoom setting works GREAT for letterboxed SD content. In Normal mode, the LB SD thus gets top & side boxed. 
When changed to Zoom, it fills in a 16*9 TV nicely with little loss of picture. Example: last night both Solyent Green & Last Tango in Paris were playing on SD movie channels. They were shown in LB format. So, in Normal mode, they had top & side boxing. I changed aspect to Zoom, and the whole screen filled in nicely with decent PQ!!

Thus, I keep my aspect\mode at Normal, 16*9, & 1080i without any complaints.


----------



## Eagles (Dec 31, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> For you 16x9 HDTV owners (like I am), here's a suggestion for viewing SD satellite channels through the 921.
> 
> In the display properties, set the output to 480p and the tv setting to 4x3#1. Make sure the 921 aspect ratio is set to Normal. Then, adjust your television zoom mode to its non-linear partial zoom mode (on my sony it's called Wide Zoom).
> 
> To my eyes, this provides by far the best picture for SD satellite channels (while filling the 16x9 screen). This is the way that I watch the SD channels.


Mark,
Thanks for all the great info. I also have a Sony (51" Widescreen KP-51HW40)
Your suggestion was great for SD viewing. One thing I did different that seemed to give me a better picture. I put my TV to the FULL mode instead of WIDE ZOOM. On my TV I lost alot of the picture using the WIDE ZOOM mode. (The corner scoreboard is very close to the edge and the bottom
scrolls are half cut off). It seemed that all the imperfections were more
vivible in the WIDE MODE vs. the FULL MODE. The FULL MODE fills the screen
nicely. Give it a shot. Let me know what you think. :us:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's the same model television I have. I use Wide Zoom because it's a non-linear partial zoom/stretch rather than a full linear stretch like Full Mode is. Imperfections are more visible in widezoom mode because widezoom uses an overscan of about 2% rather than the normal 5% or so that all of the other modes use.


----------

